# Hello from Norway!



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! She is a beautiful mare! I love that you can do so many disciplines with her!


----------



## MariaTh (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you! I firmly believe in varied training, especially with this one as she gets bored easily. More fun for the rider and the horse


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

She's a beautiful mare. Looks like she likes you too!


----------



## MariaTh (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha, thanks!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's GORGEOUS. :shock:

She looks like such a functional, fun mare! I'm jealous. 
......don't bother looking here if she goes missing. :lol:


----------



## MariaTh (Feb 19, 2012)

Her personality is just as great 
Haha!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum, your mare's gorgeous 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. Your mare is really pretty


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome, and please keep the photos coming! Love seeing the world through other equestrian's eyes!


----------



## MariaTh (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

